# Niddy Noddy vs. Swift ???



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Is there a reason you shouldnt use an umbrella swift to wind and measure your yarn ?? I have a swift that adjusts sizes , and has a crank handle for turning it ..... seems it would be easier than using a kniddy noddy ?!?!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Truth told, I have never used a niddy noddy.

I have a swift like this one and it works beautifully.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

mine is an umbrella, clamps on a table ..... plastic.....I did it !!! went faster and easier than a niddy , but a little sloppier ......maybe that was me tho !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing that new 3 ply yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No reason you can't do it. There are no hard and fast rules in the Fiber arts. If it works for you and you're happy with the results then do it


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you measure with a swift? I use the niddy noddy to measure yardage.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The swift in my picture has measurements stamped next to the pegs and everything.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

My swift is an umbrella swift , so I used a tape measure and opened it to a yard .... then counted my turns ! ...... didnt make a nice skien like the niddy does , so I had to use it anyhoo !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe setting your swift upright would help some?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Truth told, I have never used a niddy noddy.
> 
> I have a swift like this one and it works beautifully.


That's purdy. What is the make/model/manufacturer?? How many yards can you get on it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This one. 

Amazon.com: Amish-Design Wooden Yarn Swift-: Home & Kitchen

I dont know how many yards you could fit on there.
You could put taller pegs in if you really wanted to.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is a pattern for making a similar one on the internets. I have it book marked I think, but that is on my home computer.

Here I found this. http://dabigleap.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/yarn-swift.pdf


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

After watching the lady at my local yarn store wind a skein of yarn into a ball for me. I decided I had to have a swift. It's hard to wind that skein into a ball on your own. I spread it out between the backs of two chairs and then stand and unwind a bit from the skein and wind it into a ball. It's pretty tedious - especially after I put it on the niddy-noddy in the opposite fashion. I've resisted the swift because I didn't know you could measure with it. Duh! I'm sure DH can make one of those pretty easily.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, Marchwind... Just what I need... another project!! LOL...
I'll have to put this with my winter projects.... along with the bee hive parts I want to build.


----------

